# Fertilizer



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm confused as to what do I need to keep my plants nice and green. Is this good enough?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I use the nutrafin PlantGro. It seems to work well enough.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you can find it, I recommend Tropica's Mastergrow. If not Seachem Flourish is good also.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Simpte said:


> If you can find it, I recommend Tropica's Mastergrow. If not Seachem Flourish is good also.



ok now after I get one of those. Do I still need this?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

CO2 is ALWAYS beneficial to a tank. With a tank that small, you could use Flourish Excel instead of true Co2. Both would be better but not necessary, especially with the plants I listed. F. Excel would be the easiest.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Simpte said:


> CO2 is ALWAYS beneficial to a tank. With a tank that small, you could use Flourish Excel instead of true Co2. Both would be better but not necessary, especially with the plants I listed. F. Excel would be the easiest.


thnx a lot youv'e been lots of help.


----------

